# My Project GXE



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Starting with a 1996 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.6 4 banger stock 107 hsp

BodyWork:
Stillen Front Fasica
VIS Extreme Rear
VIS Extreme Sides
AreoGear Pred. Hood
APR GTll 13" Alum. Wing
Areogear Roof Scoop
R-Speed Angel eyes Projector headlights
JDM Crystal Clear corners w/ Hyper Blue Bulbs
HID system Upgrade
AreoGear Z Fenders

To Be completed within the next month: 
Skyline R34 Taillight Conversion
Flip Trunk kit
Wide Body Moldings

Engine Work:
Injen Short Ram Air Induction system
Helix Power Tower (custom)
NOS Wet Kit (50 shot)
New Injectors
Unorthadox Underdrive Pully
OBX 4-2-1 header

Exhaust:
OBX 4-2-1 header
OBX Hi-flow Converter
OBX Catback

Suspension:
Ebiach Ground Control Coilovers
KYB Front and Rear Struts
OBX Front and rear Strut Bars

Interior:
Tenzo-R 5point harness
Tenzo-R Race Seats (passenger and driver)
Tenzo-R custom Yellow Carpet
Interior Color White and yellow paint
2- 12" cerwin vega HED subwoofers inplace of rear seat with custom molded box inplace of rear seat
750watt rockford frostgate amp
3 molded TV's one indash DVD reciver by Pioneer

Wheels:
Enkei CDR-9 16x7
Gorilla lugs
Kumho 205/40/16

Paint:
Stock Green with Yellow Airbrush tribal Splash going up front hood, and sides with white tips


Pictures available by the end of this month, i have to copyrite them yet. please stay posted for more addons and details on shows and results


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*moved*

Thread was moved.... The Project Car area is for Nissan Performance Mag Project Cars...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*Moved*

oops, sorry about that, i didnt even realize it. please do the poll i want to know everyones opinion. thanks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*someone's ride*










is this clean or what? iono i might do that without the hood and the stock grill...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*nice ride*

hey, thats nice. i was thinking about that front too but decided on the stillen one. cant really tell by the picture, but do you have a spoiler? is it lowered? comon man, specs..must know the details..lol, take it easy


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

115 hp stock (flywheel)
and aren't the B14 corners clear from factory like the B13?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*clear corners*

i got my Corners off Nisnaks.com (sp?) they disscontinued them a little while ago but you can still get the smoke back ones. i didnt like the OEM corners b/c why have the crystal clear headlights but not corners, they look good. my bad, typo on the Hp's.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*Picture from 3 months ago*

ok now, this is an old picture..just wanted to get one up so you all dont think i'll pull'n ur chain here, lol..this is before i had my guys at the shop paint it so it looks kinda funny, and the corners arnt it yet nor the roof scoof b/c they did that at the shop when they painted it.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

liuspeed and stillensponsored: what kind of hoods are on each of your respective cars? liuspeeds pic looked like a stng for a quick glance!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*hood*

Mine is the Predator (sp?) from Areogear


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*hood*

i have better pics comming soon


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

are you trying to win some sort of riceboy contest? if you have all the money to do this crap, why start with the weaker engine? and why dont you expand your list of engine mods. rice=all show no go, that seems to be what youre heading towards here.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

drop the OBX stuff.... !!!

That first hood makes the car look like a mustang..eeee.. buy a Fiber Images hood....looks good and performance functional, due to lighter weight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

*OBX*

Whats your beef with OBX? personally i like their products, good clean and dependable, becides...obx is owned by Greddy, made in the same factory, but shipped in diffrent boxes.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dont know--I mean youve got sum good things going as far as the Stillen front, wide body touches, HID, and Skyline tail.

BUt as far as my research I havent read or heard much good about OBX..

Your suspension set up is good-but basic ( no bump stops-rear mounts-etc...)

And Ive never seen anything Green and Yellow that I like so I dunno about that....Now dont get me wrong Im all for any attention on a Sentra-so go for it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: OBX*



StillenSponsord said:


> *Whats your beef with OBX? personally i like their products, good clean and dependable, becides...obx is owned by Greddy, made in the same factory, but shipped in diffrent boxes. *


Well you kinda answered your own question... Why wouldn't they just put GReddy on it?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ihateloops said:


> *are you trying to win some sort of riceboy contest? if you have all the money to do this crap, why start with the weaker engine? and why dont you expand your list of engine mods. rice=all show no go, that seems to be what youre heading towards here. *


I agree with most of that...except the weak engine part... that could go on and on... Why buy a SR20 when you can buy a SR20VE NEO VVL or SR20DET... or why buy one of those when you can buy a...etc...etc...

You go with what you have or can afford..... usually...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

*Police..ahhhhhhh*

Ok for all of you who like in Maryland, hide.
for some reason every department has turned their attention to the tuners and i found out first hand today. after being pulled over by 2 police and joined by a third. i have a Repair order in Suspension, Wheels, Exhaust, Headlight and what the hell is this..yea, i have an inspection on my SPOILER>!>>! yea ok, very stupid..i dont know whats wrong with these guys, but i have previous slips to show that i have had em all checked ;-) but still they are picky little bastards. i know for a fact that i refuse to take my spoiler off...lol, keep u all informed, later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

*Engine....ok...*

Aight, i'm looking more toward Show anyways, i dont care about going fast..i just want to have something no one else has, and becides..its an 1996 nissan sentra for crying out loud, not a twin turbo 300Z give me a break.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Police..ahhhhhhh*



StillenSponsord said:


> * i have a Repair order in Suspension, Wheels, Exhaust, Headlight and what the hell is this..yea, i have an inspection on my SPOILER>!>>! *


OK...seems like someone has something against you...or your car. How do you get a ticket for wheels??? I mean, exhaust and headlights and suspension are bad enough, but wheels????I smell something real bad. They could have an argument about the spoiler too, but come on. thats rediculous.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

the only thing i could understand about wheels is if theyre drag slicks, which i somehow doubt your more show than go car has


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

*rims*

they tried to make an argument that the wheels stick out side the fender (which they don't) but then they got all pissy when i said that, i dont know...maryland has so many stupid laws.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

*Poll Responses...*

hey, if your gonna mark "why? get your head checked" please state why, i want to know peoples inputs. doesnt make me feel to good when i have just as many diss's as i do good ya know.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: OBX*



StillenSponsord said:


> *Whats your beef with OBX? personally i like their products, good clean and dependable, becides...obx is owned by Greddy, made in the same factory, but shipped in diffrent boxes. *


you shouldn't ask for opinions if you don't want any..

You must be new to the Nissan community...OBX isn't really known for making quality products for Nissans.. I hate to be so frank... but OBX headers...umm ummm (looking for right words)...actually the only word that comes to mind is ..... suck..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

gotta love the pipe-in-pipe welds of the obx header....ever more decreasing the piping diameter which restricts flow more and more. but hell for the price it's not bad....but i'd rather have hotshot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

*hot shot*

yea i heard a lot about Hotshot. i had a friend try to get a cold air intake for his MX6 and they took like 4 months to deliver, yea i hear they make good stuff, but i had to wait for my Injen and i wasnt to pleased about it. plus i just wanted to keep everything the same OBX all the way back, ya know...yea they are good for what you spend, i havnt had a problem yet. knock on wood i guess....by the way, i had a run in with a curb today when i got run off the road by a tracker trailer in the city, what he was doing there in the first place i have no idea, but now i have to get a new front driversside rim


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

man i wish you the best of luck. but if stillen is sponsoring you, why not cash in. get everything. swap bars, stb, exhaust, pop filter....everything.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

*Stillen...*

Aight, Stillen is just part of my name b/c i like the company, i am sponsered but not by them, lol..just thought it sounded good. becides, i worked out most my things and deals with them, so in a way i can still thank them for making everything possible, gotta give them some credit...i am going to in the Import Showcase Show on September 7th and 8th in maryland, DC i believe but dont take my word on it check it out if you are local, stop by and chat. its gonna be a good time.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, thats a nice way to mislead people. I thought you were sponsered by them too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

*Stillen*

hey, it wasnt supossed misslead anyone, if you wanted to know, just ask.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Ditch the spoiler before I come up there and ditch it for you!  Seriously though, I don't think the rest of it is too bad, but that fucking thing has to go.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

*spoiler*

hey man, watch the lingo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

*Back*

Alright i see no one is really talking anymore, but maybe b/c there is nothing to talk about. is anyone interested in a nitrous kit? lol, i'm going for show not speed anymore, cant do both. maybe i'll hang onto the kit ya know, just for that stupid honda that wants to talk smack, i'll purge it in their face. well, hopefully people start talking again.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey look I know U seem to be getting alot of negativity but after countless car shows, meets,magazines,movies,and tv shows Im all for any1 trying to make their Sentra show--I think we need more guys like U just to show that a Sentra can look good---I mean I dont really agree wit eveything you're doing--BUT Im just glad you're doing sumting......


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

*shows*

aight man, thats what i'm talk'n about. hey, about ur front bumper, i havnt gottn a good picture of the extreme front, do have one that shows is really good, like the depth of the front and size, my front isnt really hitt'n for me anymore and i'm look'n to change, i dunno..ideas, plus theres another hotshot sentra who doesnt have any origional ideas and hes got my front. but yea, keep it comm'n, later


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

have you done the tail light conversion yet, i am thinking of doing the same to my car but with the r34 head lights as well, let me know and id love to see some pix. Good on ya for doing something different. The way i see it the more creative people are the better, why not have a one off car that you can say "I created this"


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

*Conversion*

No, i havnt had a chance to do it yet but am looking foward to it, i have the plans all i need is the time. i will most likely have new pics up in about 3 weeks when i'm at DC in the Import Showcase.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

sweet as, email [email protected] when you have some


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

check out this link for pretty much all the bumpers available for B14s....http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23219

It should help U out but I wouldnt be so quick to get rid of your stillen front--Oh and I am also considering doing a headlight swap-Im just not sure which ones my boy has for sale are. 

They have a black housing and their like projectors and I know their for a Silvia --does any1 have links to where I could see these type of lights..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

they are either from a s14 or s15 id imagine. the s14 lights have straight edges where as the s15 are rounded. hope this helps some..but i don't have any links.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what do you need pictures of? the s15 headlight or s14?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think the 1 he has are round so it must be the S15 heads... I dont want to pass up on thses lights-IM just worried about the conversion to get it done right.....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Where's the pics at dogg?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Where's the pics at dogg? *


If u talking to me--I got no pics yet but --soon come........


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How far along are you with your project?? PLus someone said something about you cant have looks and speed?? it is totally possible and i prefer this over just one or the other. What's wrong with having a kickass body kit and a tuned up motor. Nothing in my book. I respect that you are fixing up your sentra for looks but remember, if you throw on the body kit and add a lot of cosmetic mods, you are going to get hit up by people in other imports like Hondas. Just some advice.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*MP2050*

I meant stillen sponsored.

And teknokid you are right, I'm doing looks first then speed, but these other imports wanna beef cause I'm starting to look fast. But I'd rather spend 3g's on mods first, then I'll drop the 3g's on the turbo. In the meantime, I just let em zoom by.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Looks and Speed*

As of now since my huge bills are wiped out i am starting to work on go and show. Doing a little bit at a time. 

Right now as far as go part im gettin : UR pulley and then soon the CAI. 

As far as the show part : Demonya Rims , Vader Kit and Se-L Tails , Halos with HID's

As far as suspension part: GC coilovers , AGX adjustables , Eibach Front and Rear Struts.

As for Audio : CD/MP3 Player 

This will take part all within this year and the following months.

Since i am an Alaska Resident i get like $2000 for being living there. (even though im in cali now)

not aint that dope.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well im gonna go with performance parts first because some are cheaper than cosmetic mods. I like to rev my engine at street lights against hondas and when the light turns green let them burn out their tires and i just slowly take off as if nothing happened. HAHA i love that. I hope nothing but the best for you and your car. Damn Eshei, dont be a post whore, you have been posting that everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

*Looks nice...speed is still there*

Yea i like looks and yes i get hit up all the time from the little guys with the DX's, but thats what my DSM ignition upgrade, sparkplugs, fuel pump, fuel injectors and my 60 shot of nitrous to put them way behind me. lol...dont worry, its there, i just like to look good


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

*Nissan Shirts...*

what kinda shirts u have and how do i get my hands on em. let me know thanx


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*LIUSPEED*

I used to get the dividend check also, I graduated school from fairbanks. I loved those checks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JT..

wasnt it great... god bless Alaska oil.. hahaha... =P

Dividend checks come in so handy in tough times.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I know, I loved it, my last one was like 98, and it was $1500!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my last one wsa like 1900 dollars


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

did i miss something, what is everyone talking about?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

nevermind, i didnt read everything up there, lol


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*stillensponsored*

Exactly how far are you from Northern VA, like Arlington area?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

I have an aunt that lives in the newport area, and thats about 4 hours away. i'm about 40 minutes outside DC in Frederick, MD


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Hit me up on AIM, I'm supposed to be going to NY labor day weekend, maybe I can swing by, and we can cruise around!
AIM handle=Uneekbrotha77


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

possibly, i'll have to see my standings on my car, its been in the shop being preped for the show, paint and all..getting the kit molded and dents removied, damn hail storms...yea i'll catch u on AIM and we can talk more


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

*i'm back*

hey everyone, sorry its been so long. i would like to thank everyone who attended the Import Xpression Show in DC, it was great talking to all of you. it too bad i didnt place but there was a lot of great compitition there. i have a lot comming, some secrets. but its going to be great to get back on track with the mods. i am in the process of getting a paint job done where the front of my car is a Rallycross melting back to a stock GXE, lots of detail and very phat. its going to be in the shop for about 4 weeks so they can do it and i am looking to get pics of the job soon. aight, awesome, again..good to be back and better to see people are still talking. i have new picture from the show that i will have up in a few days, have to put them on disk. peace out.


----------

